# Rolling Chassis Suppliers



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

why dont you just buy a used bike for like $300-450? but if you relley want a new bike take a look at Honda CB Twister (if your in _India_)


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

You might want to look at Arlen Ness. They do roller kits and some are not stretched out choppers.


----------



## Canberra_EV (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Tim,

The reason im after a roller kit is that im trying to see if I can source all parts for an EV reliably for a small hobby business.


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

Keep us posted on your progress. A harley based frame is easier to convert since the engine is not a stressed member and there are endless custom parts choices for wheels, seats, etc. You could even couple the motor to a harley style trans. If I didn't own my Zero S, I'd be contemplating a similar bike. 

I used to live in Dublin where the Ness factory is located. A great family business and the quality is top shelf. Arlen is an innovator and might get involved in an electric project. His museum is incredible.


----------

